# The LFS hates me



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My faction with my lfs has gone way down, now that they know I own p's. They have actually refused to sell me fish pretty much.







I keep tiger barbs as dither/clean-up crew and I went to get some more and she said "I would'nt put them in there and I won't sell them to you". So I replied







"They are dither fish, I have them to clean my tank and grease my piranhas teeth" . She acted like I did'nt know what I was doing.














I was so pissed if she would've sold me them I would've smashed the bag on the concrete and walked out. and gave them a







So you know were the conversation goes from there.







I tried to buy their "prized oscar" and they would'nt sell me him either. It was my favorite store too, well taken care of fish.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't tell the next fish store you go to. I go to jacks and each month they give a free fish of the month to members, so I always pick one up for a treat for my Geryi. If they ever ask I just say I have a community tank and another tank.

Also a business has the right to refuse service or selling of goods to anyone.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

why would the lfs do that. They dont care if as long as they get the money. Good luck. Also could have told them you have more then one tank.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Smash the tank is all I have to say. Don't walk out of the store being a bitch.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm gonna send my gf in to buy that ocasr. I'll tell her what to say and then i'm gonna make a FEEDING VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and drop off a copy there.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Next time go in with a friend...so they can buy it for their tank... if you catch my drift.







Or you could throw some big tantrum about how your being discriminated against. Seems most people are trying the latter method anymore about any situation. Good thing farmers dont stop, not selling cows and pigs sense they are being slatter for people. Hope I said that right.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a pretty shitty thing to do on your part. God forbid there should be ethical fish stores who might have a problem raising healthy fish so you can feed it to yours. And god forbid there's a store that's actually in it for the *hobby of keeping and enjoying fish* and not just for money. I'm supposed to hold my tongue these days, but there's alot of unflattering labels I'd attach to you if you were so much of a petty, immature little weasel as to intentionally buy a fish they care about so you could mangle it and then rub it in their face. So hey, I'll say nothing else, but you should have an idea of what I would say in other circumstances.

And sometimes I wonder why piranha keepers get the bad name of being the types wh don't appreciate anything more than stupidity to get their rocks off watching something die. Jokes on me, haha


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

azeral26 said:


> I'm gonna send my gf in to buy that ocasr. I'll tell her what to say and then i'm gonna make a FEEDING VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and drop off a copy there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thats even better!


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

As much as I feel predators have the right to hunt prey....should that oscar really bear the brunt of your frustration? It seems to me a poor reason, using a fish as fodder to exercise your 'revenge' against an lfs. Just let it go, man. Life is too short.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That's a pretty shitty thing to do on your part. God forbid there should be ethical fish stores who might have a problem raising healthy fish so you can feed it to yours. And god forbid there's a store that's actually in it for the *hobby of keeping and enjoying fish* and not just for money. I'm supposed to hold my tongue these days, but there's alot of unflattering labels I'd attach to you if you were so much of a petty, immature little weasel as to intentionally buy a fish they care about so you could mangle it and then rub it in their face. So hey, I'll say nothing else, but you should have an idea of what I would say in other circumstances
> [snapback]924575[/snapback]​


f*ck You ElTwitcho.







Keep your morality, and your do gooder hippie crap to yourself. I was just venting because I like that lfs and I feel they are discriminating against me because of the fish I keep.


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

Dude, if you have the right to make yourself look foolish by venting publicly, then so does he. Take it easy, we don't need a flame war.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pretty shitty thing to do on your part. God forbid there should be ethical fish stores who might have a problem raising healthy fish so you can feed it to yours. And god forbid there's a store that's actually in it for the *hobby of keeping and enjoying fish* and not just for money. I'm supposed to hold my tongue these days, but there's alot of unflattering labels I'd attach to you if you were so much of a petty, immature little weasel as to intentionally buy a fish they care about so you could mangle it and then rub it in their face. So hey, I'll say nothing else, but you should have an idea of what I would say in other circumstances
> ...


No, they're discriminating against you because you're an idiot. I'd kick your temper tantrum throwing childish ass out of my store too, only by "kick you out" I wouldn't be speaking figuratively. Instead of being mature about it, you retort with "they're for greasing my piranhas teeth" well gee, what the hell did you think was going to happen?

And you want to talk about them being insulting to you and acting like you don't know what you're doing? Well here's a news flash, Tiger Barbs are cyprinids, and they're just as bad for your piranha as goldfish. So while you "know what you're doing" you're paying about 25 times the price for the same thing you could get for 99 cents a dozen. So good on you mr expert


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nova_C said:


> Dude, if you have the right to make yourself look foolish by venting publicly, then so does he. Take it easy, we don't need a flame war.
> [snapback]924602[/snapback]​


I understand. However, you guys are my peers, and you would understand how I felt. I felt like a criminal for wanting to buy tiger barbs. I'm not going to buy that oscar, I was just pissed off.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> azeral26 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


They are not in there for nutrition. They are in there for survivability and as a clean up crew. How the f*ck do you know why I put them in there? I can put whatever I want in my tank. Also you'd kick me out and not be speaking figuratively? If you're ever in the KC area you can come and try anytime.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes and if you're ever in Toronto we can deathmatch in my purpose built colliseum on top of the altar of skulls I constructed of all the people I've slain over internet disagreements









Said my piece, and I'll leave it at that. Adios


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well here's a news flash, Tiger Barbs are cyprinids, and they're just as bad for your piranha as goldfish.
> [snapback]924603[/snapback]​










Not true. They are as bad in the respect that they have the same growth inhibiting horomone, but are much worse because their chances of having diseases or parasites are much greater.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yes and if you're ever in Toronto we can deathmatch in my purpose built colliseum on top of the altar of skulls I constructed of all the people I've slain over internet disagreements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one who went down that road

"I'd kick your temper tantrum throwing childish ass out of my store too, only by "kick you out" I wouldn't be speaking figuratively. "

Didn't you say that?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey ElTwitcho, When he does let me know....I'm coming to T.O to watch the rumble!! I'll be on the next Via-Rail train!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Well here's a news flash, Tiger Barbs are cyprinids, and they're just as bad for your piranha as goldfish.
> ...


Well, I assume you quarantine fish so that the disease factor wasn't an issue, just in that they aren't that nutritious and contain whatever that hormone is called (thiaminase or something).


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Phtstrat said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Yes Yes Yes ElTwitcho you are awesome







Wow









Twitcho= Mr.Expert First Class. Someone needs to make him a digital medal to attach to his avatar.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

azeral26 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Phtstrat said:
> ...


dang...this kids got issues!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I was doing you a favor by not dragging it out azeral, I'm going to politely suggest you take a cue and drop it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> That's a pretty shitty thing to do on your part. God forbid there should be ethical fish stores who might have a problem raising healthy fish so you can feed it to yours. And god forbid there's a store that's actually in it for the *hobby of keeping and enjoying fish* and not just for money. I'm supposed to hold my tongue these days, but there's alot of unflattering labels I'd attach to you if you were so much of a petty, immature little weasel as to intentionally buy a fish they care about so you could mangle it and then rub it in their face. So hey, I'll say nothing else, but you should have an idea of what I would say in other circumstances.
> 
> And sometimes I wonder why piranha keepers get the bad name of being the types wh don't appreciate anything more than stupidity to get their rocks off watching something die. Jokes on me, haha
> [snapback]924575[/snapback]​


Since I have been a member I've notice that you tend to put down others when their morals are different from yours. Here we have a guy who is using the forum to express to his peers his anger with the LFS. He in no way said anything bad to you. Yet what do you do but flame away at him for expressing his opinion. The other day I notice in the post about Filo & Newbabie how you were talking about the rules and BS. You're a mod and should now better, but still you break Mikes first rule.

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...

And now you bash him for flaming at you after you started it.... It like they say, "If you dont have something nice to say, then dont say nothing." 
That's all I have to say









By the way F that LFS and find a new one and best of luck.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pretty shitty thing to do on your part. God forbid there should be ethical fish stores who might have a problem raising healthy fish so you can feed it to yours. And god forbid there's a store that's actually in it for the *hobby of keeping and enjoying fish* and not just for money. I'm supposed to hold my tongue these days, but there's alot of unflattering labels I'd attach to you if you were so much of a petty, immature little weasel as to intentionally buy a fish they care about so you could mangle it and then rub it in their face. So hey, I'll say nothing else, but you should have an idea of what I would say in other circumstances.
> ...


Since I've been a member on any forum I've also noticed a few things. I've noticed there are always going to be people who try and make an issue where one does not exist. People who pop up out of the blue to make insinuations that "you put down people's morals who are different than yours" and other things that aren't entirely accurate. And you know what? That's just how it is sometimes. It's too bad, but oh well


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pop out of the blue??? I just say what I see


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

it seems the fish store didn't want to sell thier fish to feed to your piranhas. The reason: just a guess but, they know as well as you should know, a piranha will eat them before any fish will have a chance to "clean" your tank (tell me a fish that will clean a tank).

I'm making assumptions based on common sense, experience and by knowing your situation w/ piranhas won't harbor tankmates, so it's a lose lose situation. You lose the fish/money that you just bought, and they lose face and feel bad for the fish that just got waxed by the p's. I understand that you dont' like them anymore because they wont' sell you thier fish, I wouldn't sell them either.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

traumatic said:


> it seems the fish store didn't want to sell thier fish to feed to your piranhas. The reason: just a guess but, they know as well as you should know, a piranha will eat them before any fish will have a chance to "clean" your tank (tell me a fish that will clean a tank).
> 
> I'm making assumptions based on common sense, experience and by knowing your situation w/ piranhas won't harbor tankmates, so it's a lose lose situation. You lose the fish/money that you just bought, and they lose face and feel bad for the fish that just got waxed by the p's. I understand that you dont' like them anymore because they wont' sell you thier fish, I wouldn't sell them either.
> [snapback]924762[/snapback]​


They do fairly well in my tank. I replace 1 about every few weeks. I keep 4 in there at a time. Again, they are just dither fish/clean-up crew and they do quite well. They eat all of the leftover junk the piranhas don't eat. Also I like to look at them swimming with my babies.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

When ever I go to my LFS, I never tell them that I have P's. sh*t it's illegal to own them down here in Los Angeles. I tried using cleaners twice and both times my P's ate them up. The second time I got some real small fish hoping the P's would leave them alone but no chance they were lunch. Even my pleco that was almost 9" didnt last more then 2 months in there.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> When ever I go to my LFS, I never tell them that I have P's. sh*t it's illegal to own them down here in Los Angeles. I tried using cleaners twice and both times my P's ate them up. The second time I got some real small fish hoping the P's would leave them alone but no chance they were lunch. Even my pleco that was almost 9" didnt last more then 2 months in there.
> [snapback]924781[/snapback]​


Yea, I know they will die....eventually. I've tryed different dither fish. Barbs work the best for me, and I like to look at them. I usually lose one every 3 weeks which is acceptable to me.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LOL







internet beef is the best


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Awww... A fight without good ol' Pac...

Be sure to notify me next time there's a rumble... I enjoy humiliating pompous children.

Pac


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Awww... A fight without good ol' Pac...
> 
> Be sure to notify me next time there's a rumble... I enjoy humiliating pompous children.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> And you want to talk about them being insulting to you and acting like you don't know what you're doing? Well here's a news flash, Tiger Barbs are cyprinids, and they're just as bad for your piranha as goldfish. So while you "know what you're doing" you're paying about 25 times the price for the same thing you could get for 99 cents a dozen. So good on you mr expert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to do it LOL from Twitcho's own thread "What to keep with Piranhas". Mind you I had already stated that they were not in there for feeding but for dither clean-up crew. Hrmmmmm wonder where I got the idea.









ElTwitcho "Small Fast fish - Fish like Tetras, Tiger Barbs, Giant Danios are quick enough that they can survive for a little bit, but generally they get caught and they get eaten. Some members report that since their fish is big enough it will ignore the smaller fish entirely. Maybe this will work for you, maybe it won't."

Quoted from the Hypocrits mouth.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I know I havnt been a member on here for long at all, but I just figured I would give you my $0.02

If the guy wants to have a "clean-up" crew, so what? Then so be it. What is the difference if he has a clean up crew and they get eaten, or if a farmer raises a healthy cow and I eat his ass?

Do what you want, f*** that fish store.

I have seen a couple of movies on this website with people feeding their p's oscars and mice. Did they get ranted on for doing that and showing a movie?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Did they get ranted on for doing that and showing a movie?
> [snapback]924923[/snapback]​


Actually yes









Everytime someone says something about feeding their p's any fish but a feeder, someone has to start a fight about it. Usually its just someone who just gets their kicks starting arguments.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Did they get ranted on for doing that and showing a movie?
> ...


i dont like to argue you do


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > And you want to talk about them being insulting to you and acting like you don't know what you're doing? Well here's a news flash, Tiger Barbs are cyprinids, and they're just as bad for your piranha as goldfish. So while you "know what you're doing" you're paying about 25 times the price for the same thing you could get for 99 cents a dozen. So good on you mr expert
> ...


Do you actually understand how to read? Saying "they are fast enough that they might survive for a little bit, but generally they get caught and eaten" does not equate to "they are healthy for your fish" or "they make good dither fish". Further, did you not understand me when I told you to drop it? Was I somehow unclear in getting my point across? I'm sure you're going to get the point eventually one way or another


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well then I guess what comes around goes around. But what I dont understand is if people are so against other people feeding p's anything other than feeders then why do they allow that type of movies on this site?

Dont get me wrong, I know I have only been a member on this site for about a week and ever since I found this site I have loved it. Lots of great info, and people. Just seeing people look down on the guy who started this topic to vent just bugged me.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Well then I guess what comes around goes around. But what I dont understand is if people are so against other people feeding p's anything other than feeders then why do they allow that type of movies on this site?
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I know I have only been a member on this site for about a week and ever since I found this site I have loved it. Lots of great info, and people. Just seeing people look down on the guy who started this topic to vent just bugged me.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about me, it has nothing to do with feeding feeders. If you want to feed your fish an unhealthy diet, by all means that's your perogative. My issue is his attitude and the way he went into the store expecting as if it is somehow bound to sell him their fish like he has a god given right to buy anything he wants regardless of the sellers wishes. That he would then go and start an argument and say their fish were "for greasing my piranhas teeth" and that he was going to buy their prized Oscar and film killing it as some sort of revenge is what pisses me off because he's being the kind of person people think of when they stereotype and look down on us. I don't care if you feed feeders, go right ahead. In fact, try and find a post of mine where I gave someone sh*t for doing it, to my knowledge I don't think I ever have. You want to feed feeders, that's your business. My problem is in the way he carried himself and that he was giving the lfs crap they didn't deserve.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont like to argue you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take you on if I wasn't so afraid of your Sub-Zero-esque fighting technique.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Well then I guess what comes around goes around. But what I dont understand is if people are so against other people feeding p's anything other than feeders then why do they allow that type of movies on this site?
> ...


Don't worry about how I carry myself. I have a relationship with that lfs....you don't. I've known them personally for 5 years. I can say to them whatever needs to be said and that is none of your goddamn business. Who cares what pisses you off, shut your mouth and get outta my thread.







Tuck your tail and f*cking beat it.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]924715[/snapback]​


aaaaaahhh good ol beavermead park..i was almost certain i was at that party

good imtes good times

anyways......both of you should just forget about it

it would make sense to just save the money and buy feeder fish same quality
and they also do good jobs on cleaning


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

just let go man. theres two ways to look at it 
1. crul and unusal 
2. there ment to clean and its what nature intended

so just claim down many people go about things differantly so just let them do it try to help but dont bring them down for doing what they think is right


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

*SUGGESTION:* Replace your clean-up crew with *freshwater shrimps.* They're far more excellent cleaners and has more benefits than the barbs. Their shells contain keratin-something that would make your piranhas colors improve when consumed.









goodluck azeral26!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

camotekid said:


> *SUGGESTION:* Replace your clean-up crew with *freshwater shrimps.* They're far more excellent cleaners and has more benefits than the barbs. Their shells contain keratin-something that would make your piranhas colors improve.:nod:
> 
> goodluck azeral26!
> [snapback]925249[/snapback]​


Actually I have been looking for some







. I just can't find any in my area. I was thinking of maybe a crawdad also.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yo what fish store do you go to, i am not to far from you, i might know if it. just curious.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> yo what fish store do you go to, i am not to far from you, i might know if it. just curious.
> [snapback]925257[/snapback]​


I cannot reveal it.







The thread was more of a venting tool for me, I don't want to tie them into it.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

This is the one that I use, a species of Macrobrachium. I buy the 2-3 inch sized shrimps (which is relatively smaller than my P's). They are also hunters. This dude is on a feeder goldie (old photo).


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

"Lord Azeral, the barbs have moved out of lightspeed and aahhhhhhh" You have failed me for the last time Admiral Twitcho. Captain Juddazz "Yes Sir" Make ready to land my barbs beyond the live plants. You are in command now....... Admiral Judazzz.

http://wso.williams.edu/~rfoxwell/starwars...ds/FailedMe.wav


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hey now no of that mixing badass starwars with that nerdy ass star trek, vader would kick captins kerks ass


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

You know what this means, Barb forces depleted............p's log aquarium date muahahahahahahahhaa Going to ressurect p-trek.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Just find another LFS, I do think it's stupid of them not to sell you the fish but I guess they can do whatever the hell they want with their fish.

I always tell them what I'm buying them for when I buy feeders, that way they sell me the ones that aren't very goodlooking or have some kind of birth defect cheap.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Azeral, your in the hobby because of its interest.. but how can you call yourself a hobbyist if your intentions are to kill others instead of appreciating it? Sure we've all killed alot of fish in our time, but usually most are either due to cannibalism, experiments, or using feeders as a food source. But whats the difference between feeders and loaches... NOTHING. Its just the misconception that one is for feeding, while the other is to be appreciated. Yes it might sound hypocritical, but thats how most see it in this hobby. Plus I support the decisions made by the LFS but not selling anything to you. Regardless of how they run their business, their main focus is to attract the interest of many people towards the hobby, not for people to purchase ANY species just for the thrill of seeing them kill.

elTwitcho said it best


> I wonder why piranha keepers get the bad name of being the types wh don't appreciate anything more than stupidity to get their rocks off watching something die.


And because of this, you wonder why Piranha (and their owners) have the worst reputation....


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i just go to the biggest fish shop i can find, they wouldnt know me they way business comes in and out of there.

i have had a few questionslike "so how longs your tank been set up" in order to get past the query of cycled tanks, one bloke nearly stopped me when i asked for ten tetras "we only sell in 6's mate because they can die etc. if you have too many at once" "thats ok, i have two tanks, i'll just put them in those for now" blagged.

any questions about my tank or whats in there i jus say "yeah got a few tetras, but theyre swamped in my 30 gallon" or "yeah i have 12 tanks, each with a seperate species for each" blah blah

id never say "yeah theyre tonights food" the uk is too ignorant for comments like that, what with the "thats cruel" ignorant tree huggers etc.









my familt accept the fish are dinner, most of my friends do too, but the narrow minded, opinionated blondie on my table shouts its cruel.... she keeps rats







and once had a pet squirrel..... SQUIRREL!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Azeral, your in the hobby because of its interest.. but how can you call yourself a hobbyist if your intentions are to kill others instead of appreciating it? Sure we've all killed alot of fish in our time, but usually most are either due to cannibalism, experiments, or using feeders as a food source. But whats the difference between feeders and loaches... NOTHING. Its just the misconception that one is for feeding, while the other is to be appreciated. Yes it might sound hypocritical, but thats how most see it in this hobby. Plus I support the decisions made by the LFS but not selling anything to you. Regardless of how they run their business, their main focus is to attract the interest of many people towards the hobby, not for people to purchase ANY species just for the thrill of seeing them kill.
> [snapback]925658[/snapback]​


The barbs are not for the thrill. *Read the whole thread before posting*. Also I was just venting , in this thread, about the oscar, I stated I was not going to do that in a later post. When I inquired about purchasing the oscar they just said "we don't want to do that" and I said ok, nothing more. Second, the conversation with them was done normally. No shouting, nothing. A casual conversation. Get all of the facts before you start spitting out nonsense. The aftermath was the venting in here, the only thing I did say to them was about the barbs. Again I stated ,in this thread, why I want them , not for the thrill, so read the THREAD! before spitting out nonsense.

This thread was about.....I was upset because I felt like a criminal for buying tiger barbs....They are no thrill for me to see die but I like using them as dither fish/cleanup crew. I don't think I make piranha owners look bad because I want barbs swimming in my tank. We keep predatory fish....and by what you are saying, the only way to be "a responsible hobbyist" is to lie to people about whats in our tanks because often times people are offended that you keep a fish that rips others to shreds. My family owns a cattle farm too......are you gonna flame me for the manner in which we slaughter them?. Or if we make a joke about the cow we are eating? Because you would probably say thats inappropriate. Also if you do not enjoy feeding feeders then great, but don't say that people are bad hobbyist just because they feed a PIRANHA a live fish. The manner in which the fish is fed is also IRRELEVANT!. Purchased for that purpose it is food, no different than a goldfish. Fish ethics are laughable and absolutely hypocritical in this instance.

So you and Twitcho, climb higher on your throne and keep your finger ready to pass judgement on all of the people here.

elTwitcho said it best


> I wonder why piranha keepers get the bad name of being the types wh don't appreciate anything more than stupidity to get their rocks off watching something die.


And because of this, you wonder why Piranha (and their owners) have the worst reputation....








[snapback]925658[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hrmmm I suppose you don't enjoy watching the discovery channel? You don't marvel at the Great White eating a seal, Or watching a Killer Whale lurk close to shore to catch its prey? Or in wolves in the water...watching the natural behavior of piranhas eating prey? But IT IS BAD WHEN YOU WANT TO WATCH AND ENJOY A PIRANHA EATING A FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Wow, You guys make piranha owners look like hypocrits.


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

I was going to avoid posting in this thread again, but we're approaching a good topic here. The thing is, no matter how big your tank is, you are confining a predatory species with a non-predatory one. An aquarium will never even come close to a natural environment because, quite simply, it is a very UNnatural environment. Azeral, before you go insulting the forum moderators, you may want to think about what they're saying. They are not, in any way, decrying the practice of feeding live fish to a piranha. They are talking about doing it solely for one's entertainment. You may have already said that you were just venting, but what you threatened to do is quite common. I post on other freshwater fish forums and there is a stigma that I have to fight every now and then for being a keeper of piranhas. Your actions in the lfs did not help the situation many of us face. Remember, there are a lot of people who frequent this place who either keep piranhas illegaly or don't have any at all because of local laws. The off the cuff anger that you exhibited is part of the reason so many lawmakers have found it easy to make the raising of piranha in the home illegal.

Besides, when it comes down to it, the lfs was not treating you like a criminal, they were refusing to sell you their wares because they did not agree with keeping fish such as tiger barbs in the same tank as a piranha. They were neither right nor wrong to do so. It was a matter of belief on their part. However, when you said that they were for "greasing the teeth" of your piranhas, you proved their misgivings. In the end, the only one who did anything wrong in that encounter was you, by losing control of your temper.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nova_C said:


> I was going to avoid posting in this thread again, but we're approaching a good topic here. The thing is, no matter how big your tank is, you are confining a predatory species with a non-predatory one. An aquarium will never even come close to a natural environment because, quite simply, it is a very UNnatural environment. Azeral, before you go insulting the forum moderators, you may want to think about what they're saying. They are not, in any way, decrying the practice of feeding live fish to a piranha. They are talking about doing it solely for one's entertainment. You may have already said that you were just venting, but what you threatened to do is quite common. I post on other freshwater fish forums and there is a stigma that I have to fight every now and then for being a keeper of piranhas. Your actions in the lfs did not help the situation many of us face. Remember, there are a lot of people who frequent this place who either keep piranhas illegaly or don't have any at all because of local laws. The off the cuff anger that you exhibited is part of the reason so many lawmakers have found it easy to make the raising of piranha in the home illegal.
> 
> Besides, when it comes down to it, the lfs was not treating you like a criminal, they were refusing to sell you their wares because they did not agree with keeping fish such as tiger barbs in the same tank as a piranha. They were neither right nor wrong to do so. It was a matter of belief on their part. However, when you said that they were for "greasing the teeth" of your piranhas, you proved their misgivings. In the end, the only one who did anything wrong in that encounter was you, by losing control of your temper.
> [snapback]926013[/snapback]​


I already answered your question, I'll paste it in

Hrmmm I suppose you don't enjoy watching the discovery channel? You don't marvel at the Great White eating a seal, Or watching a Killer Whale lurk close to shore to catch its prey? Or in wolves in the water...watching the natural behavior of piranhas eating prey? But IT IS BAD WHEN YOU WANT TO WATCH AND ENJOY A PIRANHA EATING A FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, You guys make piranha owners look like hypocrits.


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

Azeral, I didn't post a question, but that is largely irrelevant. You seem to have singly ignored the point I was trying to make. This is about the perception of piranha owners and the fact that many deal with the stigma and accusations that you have perpetuated. I already said, many here feed their piranhas live fish. That's not the issue.

Also, you missed on my point of the home aquaria being an unnatural environment. You can not compare it to the videos on discovery channel and whatnot. In the wild, the prey typically gets away. Predators sometimes go weeks without eating because it is much more difficult than those videos make it out to be. In the home aquaria, the prey can NOT get away. The two can not be compared.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

my LFS hates me, they called the cops on me before (because i have p's!!! and live in an illegal state for them) i bought about 100 feeders and some baby pleco's....after i did this same routine for the 3rd month just coming and buying a bunch of fish that magically disappear (i dont always feed goldfish that is about 1/8th of their monthly feeding regime) well i wasnt paying attention one time and was on the phone and said something to the lines of "yeah im getting some more fish to watch my ranhas rip apart" the next day i get a call from my friend in the local police department saying that the LFS i go to had registered a complaint about illegal animals.......havent been back since they can eat penguin sh*t and die for all i care


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

your local PD will not care if you keep piranhas. they have ZERO jurisdiction on that. or, atleast in most of the states in the US. most states have environmental police, and the EPA. of which, a game warden for each county is instated. now, how often have to gone to a shop and found the game warden in there taking inventory? personally, i've never witnessed it. and i highly doubt that anybody would've filed a complain about keeping illegal animals. but, if they did, it wouldnt be your local PD calling you up. it may be a local polive officer summonsing you to court though. however, there's no basis for the complaint, as they cannot prove conclusively that you have a piranha. they can't prove that you dont eat them yourself, and just say that you have a piranha so that you look semi-normal. its not worth the aggravation for an environmental officer to go around looking to bust people with a piranha. they make a lot more money busting people fishing without a license, trapping deer, and hunting at night.

as for feeding barbs, i feed my oscar tiger barbs sometimes, i find the smallest ones, i do it because they are really fast. and actually, i have a 4" tinfoil barb living with my oscars because they cannot catch it. mostly i feed pellets and goldfish though. i know people who feed pinky mice, baby birds...etc...to their oscars and piranhas. i think its more ethical to feed it a tinfoil barb, because at least the tinfoil barb stands a chance to get away. unlike the sluggish, rather slow feeder goldfish. ghost shrimp are also a fast moving species. but they're not as fast as tinfoil or tiger barbs. my problem comes with someone who is sick enough to exact revenge on someone by using a beautiful creature such as an oscar, to feed to the piranhas. as i understand it, the oscar was good sized. therefore it would put up a pretty good fight. and im sure that a game warden would love to bust you for putting two fish in whose sole purpose is to rip the other to shreds. not to mention, why would you waste your money, im sure that oscar was 20 dollars or more. thats a stupid ass way to take revenge. dont get me wrong, if thats what you want to do, feed your piranhas full sized oscars, then go right ahead, but try to keep mellow, you make a lot of *responsible* piranha owners look like asses.

have a good one.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> The barbs are not for the thrill. *Read the whole thread before posting*. Also I was just venting , in this thread, about the oscar, I stated I was not going to do that in a later post. When I inquired about purchasing the oscar they just said "we don't want to do that" and I said ok, nothing more. Second, the conversation with them was done normally. No shouting, nothing. A casual conversation. Get all of the facts before you start spitting out nonsense. The aftermath was the venting in here, the only thing I did say to them was about the barbs. Again I stated ,in this thread, why I want them , not for the thrill, so read the THREAD! before spitting out nonsense.
> 
> This thread was about.....I was upset because I felt like a criminal for buying tiger barbs....They are no thrill for me to see die but I like using them as dither fish/cleanup crew. I don't think I make piranha owners look bad because I want barbs swimming in my tank. We keep predatory fish....and by what you are saying, the only way to be "a responsible hobbyist" is to lie to people about whats in our tanks because often times people are offended that you keep a fish that rips others to shreds. My family owns a cattle farm too......are you gonna flame me for the manner in which we slaughter them?. Or if we make a joke about the cow we are eating? Because you would probably say thats inappropriate. Also if you do not enjoy feeding feeders then great, but don't say that people are bad hobbyist just because they feed a PIRANHA a live fish. The manner in which the fish is fed is also IRRELEVANT!. Purchased for that purpose it is food, no different than a goldfish. Fish ethics are laughable and absolutely hypocritical in this instance.
> 
> ...


You dont get the point!!!! I have read the whole post fromn the begining to the end.. and if I wasn't such an understanding person, I would've warned you for consistanly cussing and making comments which you could've handled in a more siutable fashion.

But regarding the thread... all I stated was that "I wouldn't also sell you fish IF I knew you had Ps due to the fact that I would automatically think that you buy other fish all the time, just for the sake of killing them". Maybe I was wrong for not being specific, and that I should've stressed that as a hobbyist you should already have known the misconception people would have when owning these fish, and that providing reasons and info (instead of automatically wanting to bomb the LFS) for your actions would help give them a better understanding about our hobby. But no, one negative response from them and you'd rather blow up the store and talk sh*t about it on the thread, even though you claimed to just agreed and walked away. Even elTwitcho tried to talk to you with decency, but still you rather stroll in your one tracked mind with the whole situation. 


> Hrmmm I suppose you don't enjoy watching the discovery channel? You don't marvel at the Great White eating a seal, Or watching a Killer Whale lurk close to shore to catch its prey? Or in wolves in the water...watching the natural behavior of piranhas eating prey? But IT IS BAD WHEN YOU WANT TO WATCH AND ENJOY A PIRANHA EATING A FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Im a fan of Discovery Channnel (a donating member) and Animal Planet. I know things that happen in the wild are nothing more than natures way of complimenting everything in the environment to complete it as a whole. These killing events you see on Discovery Channel are for education purposes and for the survival of these animals. And as a hobbyist.. does your intentions have anything to do with enjoying the hobby or simply to capture these fabulous creatures just to re-enact the killings at home??? And if you've read what Ive posted previously, regardless of whats being killed, I agreed that theres no difference between the 2 besides what other people see or label them as.


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Maybe you could havel a thicket of Vals for the Tiger Barbs to hide away into when they're getting there asses chased off by the Piranha's? But why would 12" RBP snack on measly 2" Tiger Barbs, it's like a Lion chasing after a rat..?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have a house structure that nothing in the tank can get into except the small barbs. they can hide in there and it works fine. unless the oscar is really hungry, then he'll demolish the whole tank setup. heh. pieces of plants will be floating every where and all the crap on the gravel will suddenly be floating.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

But regarding the thread... all I stated was that "I wouldn't also sell you fish IF I knew you had Ps due to the fact that I would automatically think that you buy other fish all the time, just for the sake of killing them". Maybe I was wrong for not being specific, and that I should've stressed that as a hobbyist you should already have known the misconception people would have when owning these fish, and that providing reasons and info (instead of automatically wanting to bomb the LFS) for your actions would help give them a better understanding about our hobby. But no, one negative response from them and you'd rather blow up the store and talk sh*t about it on the thread, even though you claimed to just agreed and walked away. = *Agreed*

Even elTwitcho tried to talk to you with decency, but still you rather stroll in your one tracked mind with the whole situation. = *Disagree!!!!! Twitcho was a pompous asshole which is what set this whole thread off*

Actually, Im a fan of Discovery Channnel (a donating member) and Animal Planet. I know things that happen in the wild are nothing more than natures way of complimenting everything in the environment to complete it as a whole. These killing events you see on Discovery Channel are for education purposes and for the survival of these animals. And as a hobbyist.. does your intentions have anything to do with enjoying the hobby or simply to capture these fabulous creatures just to re-enact the killings at home???

*First off personally I don't use "feeders". My large tank never see's one. My baby p's have more of mixed tank. The barbs for cleanup, same as the pleco. Me personally I don't feed feeders myself. I was just defending the right to enjoy watching a piranha do what is in its nature to do. Which is kinda've why this argument is way out in left field in regards to this thread. I did inquire to buy the oscar but I did because he was the same size as my babies and I wanted to have in there. Knew it wouldnt work but when I asked them for it , that was why. Not for the express purpose of killing him. So I don't do it...yet....but I was just defending "Yes" it is ok for people to enjoy piranhas reinacting killings in their home. Is that why I have them...no. But I will defend the right for others to do it for that purpose alone.*


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you had no intentions to harm the oscar...and yet you just stated that you knew he wouldnt work in there with your p's. you're sending mixed messages that dont make much sense.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Stupid sh*t like this that make piranha illegal in the first place. All I have to say.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> you had no intentions to harm the oscar...and yet you just stated that you knew he wouldnt work in there with your p's. you're sending mixed messages that dont make much sense.
> [snapback]926116[/snapback]​


Well, let me put it this way: the oscar (when I asked them for it) not my rant about it, was more for I believed he would live awhile. Maybe a year who knows. But if he died, I had no problem with it. My 75 is more my experimentation tank. I tryed mollies and barbs as a cleanup crew but the mollies don't last long enough so now I just use barbs. The oscar was just for a dither fish for me to watch swim around and eat leftover food ,like the barbs,. If he died , I would'nt care. But I did not want to by him as a feeder. they get fed fish filets and shrimp as their food. The babies are my primary concern. Everything else is supplemental in that tank.

I read everyones expieriences and then determine what I want to try in my tank. I enjoy doing different things with that tank, the plants, fish, everything.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I have taken a lot of things ,from this site, as gospel right off the bat. Other things I understand but still want to try them out by experimenting in my own tank.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I like the idea of sending them a video of your P's devouring the Oscar (wouldn't do that myself cuz I like Oscars). It's ridiculous that a fish store would actually do that. I hope they are vegetarians cuz they don't deserve to eat meat. i could understand their dissaproval if you were feeding them human flesh, but fish??? Doesn't anyone eat fish here??? Personally I think your lfs owner is a over sensitive bitch. Also.......ELTWIT...why the f*ck do you have to pass your stupid comments insulting people who put up threads?? Does it make you feel superior??You got a omplex or something?? I could understand making a wise comment here and there but when you do it every single day.....it gets annoying. I hope you don't do that to people in person cuz you'd get smacked around a lot. Personally I would love to make a video of my piranhas feeding on those fingers you use to type with :laugh:


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

But why feed your fish Oscars? I mean Oscars have character, something common in Cichlids, but which all Characins lack. It's not right, for example the video of RPB's picking off the Oscar is dog-sh*t..he was helpless I don't see the fun in hurting something helpless. Might aswell feed Piranha's to some Peacock Bass, I'd like to see how they'd fare in there for a change.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> My faction with my lfs has gone way down, now that they know I own p's. They have actually refused to sell me fish pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





azeral26 said:


> *I'm gonna send my gf in to buy that ocasr. I'll tell her what to say and then i'm gonna make a FEEDING VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and drop off a copy there.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an unfortunate thread. There are a few web sites that I frequent attempting to dispell the negative reaction people have to the owners of these fish which I have become quite successful......but seeing threads like this make it seem like im wasting of time...because they are correct in their assessment of people who own these fish. I completely understand that you were upset and just venting but it is statememts like I have bolded that give the "tree huggers" more ammo.....even if they were just said in anger. 
You think some of the "guests" of this site will not be cutting and pasting portions of your thread and saying "see how disgusting this site is" Believe me....it has happened before and will happen again.

This site has been trying to teach the people who buy these fish for the wrong reasons to become responsible fish keepers and enjoy these fish for what they really are....and that is not indiscrimanent killers of their reputation.

And yes...I have read the entire thread.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why is it so hard to simply accept the policy an LFS uses?









What's the next step: starting to piss and moan because an FS won't sell fish to people that can't house them?
They are a business, not some filantropical institution, and if that's the way they want to conduct business and those are their standards, it's their business, not yours. You're a customer, not the one that decides what the store has to do or not, let alone the one responsible for what goes on.

If they choose to not sell you community fish because they will face certain death (and there's no denying that's what it all boils down to), it's their choice, even if they do sell feeders. Take it or leave it - period.
If you don't agree than that's your choice - but slamming them because of that says more about you than about the LFS...

Anyways, play nice, or this thread will be closed, and those out of line warned...


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Some people on this sight are such hipocrits. If you don't like piranhas eating other fish then don't allow videos of it to be displayed on this sight. What the f*ck am I supposed to feed my fish f*cking carrots???I feed my P's other fish and yeah I love how they rip it apart. That's my right to enjoy it. If you don't like it then don't take f*cking P's out of the wild and put them in a glass box and complain about every little thing people do. If I wanna feed my f*cking pirahas people, I'm gonna do it. f*ck what you think about it







Give this crap a rest. Do what ever you f*cking feel like doing.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, that explains a lot in that last reply. honestly, i understand what you're saying, buy you're way too immature to enjoy fishkeeping. sure, feeding your piranhas other fish is cool to show it off to your friends and stuff, but you're sick if you get your jollies off to that. why not buy a snake that eats baby mice? why not an alligator? wtf... i bet you get a boner when the piranha eats half the fish but the fish is still alive dont you. mellow out, grow the hell up, and learn what fishkeeping is all about. its not about death. its about creating a habitat for life to thrive.


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

The thing to remember here is that what were are doing is not a right. We do not have the right to keep these fish. We are privelaged to do so. That privelage can be taken away. Last I heard, the mod here who runs the OPEFE website is currently fighting to hold on to that privelage in Oregon. People who talk about their piranhas as if they're a toy a completely missing the point.

Also, this thread is not about feeding live fish to piranhas, but is about the attitude of piranha keeping. The only reason I don't feed live fish to my piranhas is because of logistical complexities (IE. Too much maintenaince and runs to the lfs), but I am against the torture of anything purely for the sake of amusement.

The videos that have been posted to the site with the Oscar and the Mouse being eaten are here because this site is an open forum for Piranha keepers. It does not mean that cruel treatment of animals is condoned by the members here in any way. Nor does it mean that any of us expect the owners and operators of an lfs to just hand over any fish we buy without question. Not enough of them care about the stock that they sell as it is. I applaud the one that refused service to Azeral for being conscientious in their business.

I keep my piranhas because of their beauty, their uniqueness, their reputation, and their personality. They are not a live version of my Gamecube. They are a living pet that I care for and respect.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

kamekazi said:


> Doesn't anyone eat fish here??? Personally I think your lfs owner is a over sensitive bitch. Also.......ELTWIT...why the f*ck do you have to pass your stupid comments insulting people who put up threads?? Does it make you feel superior??You got a omplex or something??
> [snapback]926195[/snapback]​


First off not everyone here eats fish. I don't, so that makes at least one person that doesn't.

Second thing, the owner can sell to whoever, but can also decide no to sell to someone. Think about it like this, if you bred dogs and sold puppies, would you sell a puppy to someone who has dog fights? To the owner, her fish's life was more important than the $1.99 plus tax.

Third, eltwitcho has every right to post in here. He is a member of this community, just like you and me. Everyone is allowed their post, if it agrees with you or disagrees or even if its stupid, as long as its not post whoring its okay. The original poster was upset at the time and when he posted his original message, even to me (i was first to respond to it) thought he was overreacting. Even the poster said 'i was mad when i posted'.

Fourth, maybe eltwitcho is a ethug and has to make fun of people to make himself feel better. But I don't think its that or he's like that, he was just stating the guy took the situation out of context. The original post said "grease my piranhas teeth" and then got upset because the store wouldn't sell the fish to him. "She acted like I did'nt know what I was doing. I was so pissed if she would've sold me them I would've smashed the bag on the concrete and walked out. and gave them a So you know were the conversation goes from there. I tried to buy their "prized oscar" and they would'nt sell me him either." Just look at that, smashing bags of fish on the concrete, killing their prized oscar and so on. The situation could have been handled different, it wasn't. He could have simply said it was a community tank and been done with it. But he said 'grease my piranhas teeth' and right there is when everything went downhill.

I'm not saying be ashamed of what you own, but remember piranhas have a sterotype about them, so do pitbulls. Some people won't get over the hollywood image or what the News/Media says about them. And even if you say 'they're going in my community tank' its not a complete lie, Piranhas have communities too.









And yes I have dither fish too. I use ghost shrimp and the occasioanal giant danio.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Everybody calm down. People will always have different opinions. As far as the LFS not selling you anymore fish azarel26 well thats their choice. I understand that you bought those fish as being dither and not feeders. But if a store sees you comming in time after time they will question your ethics as a fish hobbyist. So be it, i also understand what you said about the oscar was just a rant.....don't worry about others so much. Ultimately you decide whats to do with your tank, so everyone keep the


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Everyone has had a time when a LFS employee is like 'oh you have piranhas' or 'piranhas belong in the wild' or 'those fish are evil so you must be evil to keep them as pets'. I went to one store, talked about plants for my tank that would be from the amazon and need low light. After picking out the plants, the guy asked 'what kind of fish do u have' and i said 'i have 2 cariba piranha and 3 red belly piranhas.' He gave me the ugh face and then said 'Piranhas are fish that belong in the wild.' The only response I could think of, was 'Well I'd at least hope all this other fish in the store belong in the wild too.' I didn't cause a seen, didn't raise my voice, just paid and went on my way. From that point on I just decided not to go back to that store, which was overpriced anyways.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

The issue here is very simple, it has nothing to do with you feeding your fish live food. Everything I own eats live, piranhas, cichlids, whatever. The issue here is, that your LFS doesn't want you putting an incompatible fish in with your piranhas (for whatever reasons) and you got mad and ranted on about it, making yourself look foolish and immature. As well as helping to expand the rumour that piranha keepers only care about watching their fish kill others.
You looked immature, and still do, because you have not been able to let this rest, dispite requests for you to do so. 
No one cares that you feed your piranhas live food (except Innes, but everyone knows this). Let that aspect of this go, it is invalid. What we do care about is your attitude, and how it reflects on all of us as piranha owners.
Show a little respect for the hobby, hobbyists, and especially the store that allowed you to continue your hobby.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I know I havnt been a member on here for long at all, but I just figured I would give you my $0.02
> 
> If the guy wants to have a "clean-up" crew, so what? Then so be it. What is the difference if he has a clean up crew and they get eaten, or if a farmer raises a healthy cow and I eat his ass?
> 
> ...


 I still believe what I wrote before! 
Why is everybody still ranting on this guy. If people are so against feeding LIVE fish to other fish or whatever your going to feed them to, then why do they sell them? If that pet store owner is so in love with these fish then why do they sell feeders? Obviously knowing that another animal is going to kill them doesnt bug them to much, or they wouldnt sell them.
Let me guess, they sell them because ...they want them to get put in a 3 year olds bowl with no air and watch the kid feed it until it explodes? I dont think so. Them things are bred like rabbits so they can be fed as feeders. 
I understand that the pet store owner can sell stuff to who they want and they can refuse selling stuff to anybody they want because it is their business. And yeah maybe it wasnt right for him to say "im going to wax my p's teeth with them." But people say stuff out of anger all of the time.
Look here Feeding and nutrition It say right in there that "In nature, piranhas feed mainly on whole fish and fish parts. " So what is so wrong about feeding them a live goldfish? How do you know what piranhas like to eat and what they dont? Did one of them tell you? I dont think so. Have you ever been somewhere that you didnt like the food, and you ate it anyway because you didnt want to make somebody feel bad? Or you didnt want to waste your money? Im sure that every single one of us has at one time or another. 
Thats all I have to say


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This issue is dead. azeral26 was just venting and had no intention on carrying out any of the statements.

Poor decission....maybe....but who hasnt vented and said things they would never actually do?

I apreciate all the statements that were directed to the proper care of these fish and not personal attacks.

Closed


----------

